# international students applying to pakistani medical schools.



## fizah (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

Is anyone from the United Kingdom applying to medical schools in pakistan? 

Fizah


----------



## Icecream2011 (Mar 5, 2012)

Why don't u just go to skool in the united kingdom


----------



## fizah (Jul 1, 2010)

I am moving to Pak so only option.


----------

